# Ear Infection?!



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi all,

Yesterday i went shopping to get some holiday clobber and had the most crappy time...

I suddenly felt the ground shake beneath me and i clung onto a barrier to regain my balance. I started walking again and it subsided for a bit. Then i suddenly had a fuzzy head feeling, a slight deafness and ringing in my left ear and the room started to become distant, i thought i was going to either fall over or pass out. I crouched down onto the floor until i felt well enough to get up again. I fled the shop and walked back to my car feeling so demoralised, and embarrassed, and fed up.

I rang my G.P's office and demanded an emergency appt with him. He examined my eyes, ears, took my pulse and listened to my heart and lungs and found....NOTHING!

He suggested i might have a temporary ear condition (which im not even gonna try to spell) which will affect my balance, i asked him if he thought this dizzinness is caused by my anxiety (which i think it is) and he said no, gave me some meds and sent me on my way.

Thing is, these episodes dont happen while im at home, or resting, or chilling out at work, they always seem to happen in public places, in crowded areas like shops & theares etc etc thats why im so convinced its anxiety

I just dont know what to believe anymore......


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I think you should stick to your own feelings. Your doc is a human being and he might as well be wrong about your feelings and the cause of it. I think your explanation could very well be true.


----------



## Janey (Oct 10, 2005)

sounds similar to how my problems started. I had Labrinthytis which is an inner ear problem which affects your balance with dizziness which i had to the extreme and still suffer from

My DP & anxiety started through this which i have now had for 10 months and some days its unbearable but it does ease. I think the dizziness is worse when my anxiety is bad and my GP has told me that it is a symptom of anxiety

You know what your body is tellin you and i have learnt to trust that but for me i have an amazingly undertsanding and supportive GP


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Janey, i googled it and found an interesting page which describes at least 5 of the symptoms i get.

http://www.labyrinthitis.org.uk/page3.htm


----------

